

Desktop applications with Node.js - gillyb
http://www.debuggerstepthrough.com/2014/10/desktop-applications-with-nodejs-as-if.html

======
jimmcslim
The article discussed Node Webkit [1] but Atom Shell [2], upon which the Atom
editor is built, is a similar technology also worth considering.

I find this approach to desktop apps quite intriguing, but I wonder if the
underlying dependencies (Node.js, Chrome) are a bit risky from the perspective
of adopting this platform for a LOB application (as opposed to say a
WinForms/WPF approach, the concern about the future of that notwithstanding).

[1] [https://github.com/rogerwang/node-
webkit](https://github.com/rogerwang/node-webkit) [2]
[https://github.com/atom/atom-shell](https://github.com/atom/atom-shell)

------
SlashmanX
(Ex) Dev of Popcorn Time here: Node-Webkit is tremendously useful for cross-
platform development. I couldn't imagine building an application that works
the exact same on Mac, Linux and Windows without it (Note that OS-specific
bugs in Popcorn Time are extremely rare). It really is a wonderful project

~~~
agumonkey
Reminds me of friends using XUL for the same purpose of years ago.

------
skrebbel
tl;dr: Node-webkit exists

